# Good Army Surplus Stores In Toronto



## KEVIN.T. (14 Oct 2007)

I  been looking for a blue beret for air cadets, but everytime I find a beret they don't have the blue one or their sizes are to big. So can you guys name me some good surplus stores in toronto that have allot of blue berets and have allot of different sizes plz!  :crybaby:


----------



## mysteriousmind (14 Oct 2007)

Actually you cannor wear the blue Beret for the cadet.

It is a UN Beret, and, you are not allowed to wear it, this is in the dress code of the cadet mouvement states that Air cadet can only wear the issued headwear.


----------



## KEVIN.T. (14 Oct 2007)

I thought we were allowed to wear them. and they also say that its to hard to find the UN beret so they cant sell them


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Oct 2007)

I owuld check your dress codes, then this store in Toronto.

http://www.armyoutfitters.ca/

dileas

tess


----------



## aesop081 (14 Oct 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Actually you cannor wear the blue Beret for the cadet.
> 
> It is a UN Beret,



'scuse me ?

Not all blue berets out there are UN.......my issued AF beret is certainly Blue


----------



## mysteriousmind (14 Oct 2007)

that is right...I'm sorry..I just tought of the air Beret. 

Cdn Aviator...I have miss this one, it was so obvious... 

but i still hold my point...cadets are not suppose to wear the Beret....if they were...it would be issued to them


Edited because I don't know how to type


----------



## catalyst (14 Oct 2007)

By your logic:

Cadets are not allowed combats, because if they were, they would be issued to them. 

That is not the case - therefore some cadets go and buy themselves combats (preferably of the OD type), and purchase the blue beret. 

There are certain regs protaining to the wearing of combats, theose are found in the air cadet dress regs.


----------



## KEVIN.T. (14 Oct 2007)

I just read CATO 55-04 and it says we are allowed to wear combats on sqn survival exercises and if the CO allows us 2


----------



## aesop081 (14 Oct 2007)

KEVIN.T. said:
			
		

> I just read CATO 55-04 and it says we are allowed to wear combats on sqn survival exercises and if the CO *allows us 2*




PM inbound.....read it

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## mysteriousmind (14 Oct 2007)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> By your logic:
> 
> Cadets are not allowed combats, because if they were, they would be issued to them.
> 
> ...




well.. No you are not allowed to wear it. it is under special conditions that you can wear it. 

1- Field ex. IF the combat is complete and IF the CO approves it. no more no less
2- during Summer camp, army cadet will get it, (For navy and air sorry, I cannot tell) and it will be complete set. (You cannot have your personal stuff on camp.)
3- for a special Activities were it will be authorized by higher ends. (CO will always have the last word.)

To my humble opinion, it cost allot of money to get a combat, for people who have not completely grown. that means that the combat uniform wont always fit. Why bother buying it when you might use it once or twice a year.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Oct 2007)

This topic is getting out of hand.  Too many posters not using the English language properly and too many posters posting utter BS.  KevinT could have easily found the location of Surplus Stores in Toronto by simply using the SEARCH Function.  He however did not read the joining instructions to this site when he registered a few hours ago, and has now created a disturbance in the Force.  It you characters continue to carry on in this topic in the manner that you have so far, you will all be introduced to the WARNING SYSTEM.......KevinT - Read up on that while you are at it.

George
Army.ca Staff


----------



## George Wallace (14 Oct 2007)

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


You have had several suggestions and kind warnings towards how to conduct yourself on this site.  Please heed them, as your next Warning will not be as nice.


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## catalyst (14 Oct 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> well.. No you are not allowed to wear it. it is under special conditions that you can wear it.
> 
> 1- Field ex. IF the combat is complete and IF the CO approves it. no more no less
> 2- during Summer camp, army cadet will get it, (For navy and air sorry, I cannot tell) and it will be complete set. (You cannot have your personal stuff on camp.)
> ...



I'm not talking regular parade nights, I'm talking FTX's, etc. And even then, the only control a unit has over what the cadets wear are a) if the CO sets his own dress policy or b) cadets do not wear any 'cadet markings' with their combats. I've seen german combats, british combats and Canadian combats. Oh, and don't forget CADETpat. 
 Sea and Air are issued combats at CSTCs as required.  

Back to the first post -

http://www.armyissue.com/ - they are in Missisagua (sp) and I'm not sure how far that is from TO, but they are good, as are www.armyoutfitters.com and also anderson - anderson surplus (in manitoba). I ususally order off of Ebay and I know they have the blue berets on there.


----------



## Burrows (16 Oct 2007)

IIRC, the order form I was reading a week ago had AF Blue berets on it.  Speak to your supply officer about using points to get one through the system.


----------



## yoman (17 Oct 2007)

On the issue of the AF blue beret being worn by air cadets. 



> e. CF combat clothing. Cadets are authorized to wear CF combat clothing during sqn survival exercises when authorized by the sqn CO. A headdress (the wedge or *blue beret *with the Air Cadet hat insignia, wide-brimmed tan summer hat or toque) and also *cadet rank slip-ons shall be worn with CF combat clothing.* CF combat clothing shall not be taken to CSTC. The sqn CO shall ensure that all cadets wearing military camouflage clothing or civilian look-alike camouflage clothing while participating in sqn survival exercises can be easily identified in the field through the use of coloured vests as required. *Air Cadet headdress, hat insignia and rank slip-ons shall not be worn with civilian combat pattern*


http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/5504_b.pdf

To some it up, you can only wear the beret if you are wearing the full and complete OD uniform. Oh, and make sure your wearing it properly and that your CO says its ok to wear combats.


----------



## TN2IC (18 Oct 2007)

You could always visit the local CANEX. Toronto I'm not sure. Or get a friend that is on base to get one.

Regards,
Schultz


----------

